# Type 3 squareback build - Lots of pics.



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Pulled the fenders off. 









Parts car acquired. 

She's a beauty. 

























Scrapping everything except for the plate.

A lot of progress tonight. 
Got under the car. Got to looking and realized that pulling the rear out was way easier than pulling individual pieces. So a few bolts later and we had this.
















Then started it on the ground to verify it ran. 








Ted approved. 

We then decided to take a break and fit some wheels. So I used a friends m-parallels at my house so I borrowed them for a picture or two.
























I got a little bit cleaned on it. Gonna paint it later on.

















Before. 








After. 


















Dirty engine. 








A little cleaner. 
Not too worried about it looking nice for now. Plan to build a engine out of the other and will make it look nice. 








Both rears. 








Making measurements for the access plate. 








Access plate cut.








Measurements for the cutting of parts car. 
















Cutting the manual shift rod bracket out of the parts car. 








Gone. 








Just what I needed. 








The two shift rods together.

Then we decided to take a break and cook some dinner. 
This is a vw center cap under the charcoal to catch it from going out the bottom. Thought it looked cool. 









I got it tore apart a few weeks ago 
























and then it's just sort of sat in my garage until yesterday.

I bought some new allen head bolts and some washers. The flathead screws are terrible.

















And then I got back to work.


















Got some stuff bolted back up today.
























Needs some wires and gas lines. Bleed the brakes, battery. Etc etc. but getting there. Hope to get it running then drive to get it painted before it gets too cold.


Received wheels today for the squareback. 
Also got all of the immediate parts that I needed. 
Shift rod couplers and such. 

1. Install belt housing. 
2. Need to change the oil. 
3. Spark plugs. 
4. Install pedal cluster.
5. Shift rod. 
6. Install Bowden tube.
7. Finish connecting clutch cable.
8. Finish manual conversion. (weld shifter top) 

Should be able to try to move the car under its own will before the weekend. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

You'll get that going in no time it looks like. Stuff goes so much easier with people to help you. Good luck with it.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Got a little work done yesterday. 
Welded in the manual piece. 








Got fuel lines ran, fan housing on, wiring sorted.








Installed new parking/Emergency brake lines.
















Tried to start last night, but ran into a wiring issue. 
Once the car starts ill be picking a paint color and starting body work. 
A few more things to iron out before then.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

niiiiiiiiice...

never seen two type3 cut into so many pieces

good work there


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Got a few things sorted on the car.
Printed a wiring diagram at kinkos and got it laminated.








Now I can start the car with the key.
I changed the spark plugs, swapped the points and the condenser.

Next list of things to do.
Fuel tank, filler tube, front and rear brakes and exhaust.
Then hopefully it's "drivable" to where it will be painted.


----------



## Oly1975 (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Carbs being rebuilt. 
First time for everything.


----------



## batman25 (Dec 18, 2010)

Is Jim Carrey helping you with this build.


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Well. Things went south, I have since pulled engine and transmission. Rebuilding the engine. Had the transmission rebuilt. And brakes redrilled to 4x100. 
Ordered a new wiring harness and rear apron. 
Received the new apron last week. 








Got the transmission back from rebuild along with 4x100 brakes. 








It stormed here today and so it was warm. 
Put the transmission in, lowered the rear as well. 








Also a shot of the garage. 
Roommate is building a thing.


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

More progress. 







took the grinder to all of my cooling tins. 
Primed and painted.
















I took my seats apart as well. 
Primed and painted them. Wasn't happy with the seat bottoms. Gonna paint them again tomorrow. 








Little mock up before paint. 















new read welded in and rear dropped.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

You may know this but I feel obligated to say something anyways..... You know that the front tan fender won't work on the red car right? Not sure if you are even planning on using it.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

weaponized kitten said:


> You may know this but I feel obligated to say something anyways..... You know that the front tan fender won't work on the red car right? Not sure if you are even planning on using it.


No, I have another fender to use. But I appreciate that. 
But to be honest I don't know what year it came off of lol. It came with the car so I assume it will work but I should probably double check tonight since I started painting last night.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi TN  ,








You gonna let that go with the dented door? https://www.google.com/#q=paintless+dent+repair+tn .

:beer:


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

buggyman said:


> Hi TN  ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha. No. That's what I'm working on this afternoon. And a few other dings and dents.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

:thumbup: 

:beer::laugh:


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Started body work last night. The door and hood are embarrassingly bad lol. 









With the weathers cooperation I hope to sand and spray another coat of primer and go over everything and see how happy I am with it. Maybe a little more work on Saturday and spray color on Sunday. But we will see.


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Still doing body work.


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

I got lots of bits in the mail. Put a few window seals in. 
Got the interior. Headliner. Door cards. Seat upholstery and foam. Dash. Every rubber seal I can think of and a lot more. Maybe start putting more together this next week assuming it gets painted red soon.


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

If I can offer some advice about installing the front windshield:

http://shoptalkforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=113057


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Covered some seats yesterday. 









Try to cover the rear this week.


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Put the tins on last night and just sat the oil stuff on top to see what it's gonna look like. Obviously need to put carbs and fan stuff together. But I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Nice build- Keep up the good work!


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Now in amazing TeChNiCoLoR!


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

Pure AWESOMENESS!!


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks! Fingers crossed early next week it will be done with paint and be the original color. Then I hope to do all of the wiring. Install the engine. Make it run then start on the headliner and interior stuff. I think headliner will be the most challenging part.


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Tomorrow is the big day. I sanded the last bit tonight. 
I'm gonna spray some primer sealer tomorrow and paint right after. 
So if all goes well tomorrow night I'll be posting pictures of a red squareback.


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Preview of the paint.


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

I've waited so long to see this painted. I can't wait to put it all together.


----------



## BobbyPetosa (Dec 5, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup: Nice build man!


----------



## iMpromptu (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Undercoating for the fenders. 








And then some on the floors. 








The only chrome on the car right now.


----------



## BadAtThis (Oct 23, 2013)

This car is going to be so awesome when its done... hell its awesome now
keep it up man
sub'd


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Not much work yesterday. 
But I got a license plate for the car.


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Got the squareback moved today. 








Got it all settled in. 








Then Russ showed up with his bus on the way to land between the lakes.


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Getting closer to running.


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Test fit for the rear. Not the best looking wheel but I'm gonna keep them for a little bit. 








Wiring is 75% done. Just need to mount the voltage regulator and the fuse box and plug the last few wires in.







a quick shot of the carpet color.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

So I don't want you to think I'm being a dick, because I'm not trying to come off that way. But I tend to be direct and this is the one time I'll preface my statement with this...

Please tell me you are going to colorsand that car. Please. I would hate to see a car that could be fun to look at become mediocre because the paint was left half finished. I get it you sprayed it in non-perfect conditions, but please for the love of baby kittens everywhere, colorsand that car before you put it together.


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

weaponized kitten said:


> So I don't want you to think I'm being a dick, because I'm not trying to come off that way. But I tend to be direct and this is the one time I'll preface my statement with this...
> 
> Please tell me you are going to colorsand that car. Please. I would hate to see a car that could be fun to look at become mediocre because the paint was left half finished. I get it you sprayed it in non-perfect conditions, but please for the love of baby kittens everywhere, colorsand that car before you put it together.



You're a dick. 






No but I have already made plans to wetsand and buff the entire car. lol. I'm not gonna just leave it the way it is. I'd say 97% of the trash and orange peel will go away once I do that.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

I am a dick, and I'm glad to hear that you are going to smooth her out.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

:laugh:




Now that all the https://www.google.com/#q=you+don't+know+dick+3rd+rock+from+the+sun&tbm=vid
&




shizzle is done :laugh:
TN  , I think the main(the way I took it, at least) point that weaponized  was making was "_before_ you put it together" .
There's an emblem








deck lid lock








& fender beading








already installed which creates double work to uninstall/reinstall before then after:
https://www.google.com/#q=color+sand+a+vehicle+before+or+after+assembly%3 F 
&
https://www.google.com/#q=wet+sand+a+vehicle+before+or+after+assembly?
If you're going to "show" it then you need to look @ :
https://www.google.com/#q=winning+a+car+show+parameters 
&
https://www.google.com/#q=car+show+winner+parameters
because(biased/unfair[am I sounding a little bitter here?]:banghead::laugh: ) judges _will_ be looking for even the smallest:banghead: flaws in transition areas .
https://www.google.com/search?q=pea...34HwCQ&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=832 (totally frivolous embellishment of a concept here:laugh: ).








(I _personally_ like the long version better )




:laugh:

:beer::beer:


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Made some progress in the past few days. 








Window in. 








One panel. 








All of the wheels. 








About 70% of the headliner








Odds and ends. Door scrapers. Door handles. Felt. Resealed the vent windows. 
Still a small chance I could go to bugapaluza. But I doubt it. 
Unless someone wants to come help with getting it running. Motor is assembled minus j tubes and carbs and the belt.


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

This headliner.








I'm damn proud of it too. It's not perfect but good enough for me.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

TN GTI said:


> This headliner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











You're welcome!:laugh:

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

I have windows and regulators installed. 90% of the headliner done. Waiting on a few window clips to put those in. 
I lowered the front. 
Put the motor in and fired it up tonight. 
Very rewarding feeling. Lots of stuff to do still before sowo but I'm pretty excited that it runs. Oil change and valve adjustment tomorrow afternoon. Sort out the wiring that needs to be finished. Try to clean that up. Some gauges. Some interior work. Etc etc. getting there though.


----------



## silver_z33 (Apr 14, 2010)

I legit saw this when you first posted the thread, its really coming along nicely man. good luck with it going forward


----------



## foxygrandpa (Jun 2, 2012)

Great work man, it looks really nice. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## kylewindowss (May 3, 2014)

TN GTI said:


> Put the tins on last night and just sat the oil stuff on top to see what it's gonna look like. Obviously need to put carbs and fan stuff together. But I'm happy with it so far.




I'm new here

nice build.


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Put my seats in. 








Ran out of gas the first time I ever left the garage.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Great build! :thumbup:


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Pics from sowo.
It did ok. A lot of things to fix though before it's dependable.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

TN GTI said:


>


Looks amazing! Are you able to legally drive with the old plate, or is that just for photo shoots?


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Green Hare said:


> Looks amazing! Are you able to legally drive with the old plate, or is that just for photo shoots?


It's registered to the vehicle actually. In Tennessee you can register a corresponding plate as your antique tag.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

TN GTI said:


> It's registered to the vehicle actually. In Tennessee you can register a corresponding plate as your antique tag.
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/22/a2unasyz.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## VWSP2 (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow, car looks great. 
I owned this car for a while and this finish is really what I always envisioned. 
Great work.


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

VWSP2 said:


> Wow, car looks great.
> I owned this car for a while and this finish is really what I always envisioned.
> Great work.



Thanks, sorry I don't get on here much. Even less recently. 









Small update. Been finishing some small things. Replacing the oil cooler that's gummed up and a few other bits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

Turned out great! Needs some nice bumpers and it'll be perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

A continuing source of inspiration to us all...


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Made a 200+ mile cruise in the aircooleds this weekend with my roommate in her thing. 
It was a pretty good time. No big issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TN GTI (Sep 11, 2009)

Picture from sowo. 

I'm going to be building a big engine this winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JsmokeVR6 (Jan 17, 2006)

came out real nice. good job. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## oxsign (Sep 27, 2006)

Very clean, great job. What wheels are those? Aside from the engine, any other plans?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

awesome build. looks real good. :thumbup:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks great!


----------

